# nomi di piante inventati



## simenon

Buongiorno a tutti. Nel libro che sto traducendo compare una lista di piante inventate (anzi in realtà più liste) in cui probabilmente si nascondono allusioni e giochi di parola che ho difficoltà a cogliere. Ho già chiesto il vostro aiuto per il primo elenco, ora ce n'è un altro che vi riporto nella speranza che a qualcuno suggerisca qualcosa. Va detto che il libro è pieno di false identità, pseudonimi, romanzi nel romanzo, ecc. Inoltre molte sono pure le allusioni al terrorismo, agli attentati, alla repressione, alla condanna della socialdemocrazia (associata ai porci, al fango, al marciume). 
In questo passo a parlare è uno strano personaggio vissuto in un'epoca passata (immaginaria) che utilizza un linguaggio in parte antico in parte inventato. Ecco il brano:

_"La nuit avec pour alliés la lisière du bois et ses fossés, et le bruit du vent sur les fougères et sur les herbes sauvages de la colline, sur la sarvanne à pampres, la sarvanne-viorne, l’intolaire, la lettrisque, il frèneçon , il mille-voultes, la sébarnie roussâtre, la rouève, la mellâtre des marais, la friselée, la géranie à collerette, la blenne, la chabouin, la fausse-blenne, le carpiaire des boues, l’écheville, la golpille poreuse, la golpille cendrée, il cassiris vénéneux, la troussequaine, il cherêve, le muy, le souffre-cueille, le bégamin en grelots, la bouterette simple, la bouterette camphrée, la flamboise, la rivale des aubes, le grenièvre, la trousse, le mouillet."_

Le uniche allusioni che mi sembra di cogliere sono _lettrisque_ che potrebbe derivare dalla fusione di _lettres_ e _lentisque_, _flamboise_ da _framboise_ e _flamme_, _grenièvre_ da _genievre_ e _grenade_. Poi _frèneçon_ potrebbe ricollegarsi a _frene_ (= frassino) e _golpille_ a _golpe_. 
Vi ringrazio in anticipo per qualsiasi suggerimento.


----------



## chlapec

Altre idee, forse un po' tirate per i capelli, ma posto che qualsiasi suggerimento e ammesso...
cassiris: cassis + iris
mouillet: mouillé + oeillet
muy: muguet + gui


----------



## itka

> cassiris: cassis + iris
> mouillet: mouillé + œillet
> muy: muguet + gui


Oui, je pensais à : 
mouillet = mousse + muguet, mais c'est beaucoup mieux avec œillet.

Pour _frèneçon_, il y a aussi le _séneçon_ qui est une plante (je t'en ai parlé ?)
Pour _troussequaine_, la terminaison _-aine_ est fréquente pour les plantes (bourdaine, marjolaine, etc.) mais je ne trouve rien pour _trousse-_


----------



## Corsicum

Toujours aussi étonnantes et intéressantes les questions de Simenon ….!
Un début de tentative ….

Sarvanne : libero, selvatico, indomito, selvaggio
Pampre : pampanuto, pampinuto, folto, fronzuto, fogliuto, frondoso / *pamporcino :*Cyclamen hederifolium (botanica)
Viorne : arbrisseaux ou de petits arbres
_Le nom viburnum, également écrit viburna, désignait déjà la viorne chez les Romains. Il pourrait venir du verbe vieo (= lier, attacher, tresser),_
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viorne

Sans réflexion ni conviction… :
_L’intolaire : l’intolérance_
_Il frèneçon : la frénésie_
_La lettrisque : l’Etrusque_
_Il mille-voultes : les mille visages, les mille facettes, les mille voltes faces_


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup à tous. Vos idées sont vraiement très important pour moi. Il y en a beacoup auxquelles je n'avait pas pensé et beaucoup de plantes que je ne connaissais pas du tout. Il n'est pas simple de rendre en italien ces noms forgés de l'auteur et, sans reconnaitre les allusions, il est meme impossible. Donc merci encore. Et, bien sur, si vous avez d'autres idées n'ésitez pas à me les communiquer. Maintenant pour les plantes j'ai beaucoup d'indications. Donc c'est surtout ce qui n'a pas à faire avec les plantes qui servirait encore, parce que je crois que les noms naissent de la fusion d'un mot avec un sens lié au roman et d'une ou plusieurs plantes. Et j'ai peur de ne pas arriver à reconnaitre les mots. Par exemple je n'avais pas pensé au rapport entre _L’intolaire : l’intolérance,_ ou entre _blenne: blennorragie_. A ce propos, pour _mille-voultes_ moi aussi j'avais pensé aux visages, me j'avais écarté l'hypothèse parce que en français les deux mots (_voultes_ -_visages_) ne se ressemblent pas comme en italien (voultes-volti), mais maintenant que Corsicum le dit, je suis presque sure qu'il est juste. 
Que pensez-vous de _rouève : rouerie, roué_ + une plante qui se termine en _-ève_?


----------



## Corsicum

simenon said:


> Que pensez-vous de _rouève : rouerie, roué_ + une plante qui se termine en _-ève_?


Rien ne me vient à l’esprit ?

Le dictionnaire étymologique Italien peut être utile quand le préfixe est significatif car il retrouve l’environnement lexicographique du terme, même si le terme recherché n’existe pas : 
_Blenorrea :_
http://www.etimo.it/?term=blenorrea&find=Cerca
_Blenorragia_
http://www.etimo.it/?term=blenorragia&find=Cerca
_Géranie: _greco: gerôn : geronte
http://www.etimo.it/?term=geronte&find=Cerca
_Sebarnie_ : Du latin _sebaceus_ (« suiffeux ») de _sebum_ (« suif » → voir _sébum_).
http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/s%C3%A9bac%C3%A9
http://www.etimo.it/?term=sebaceo&find=Cerca


----------



## simenon

Corsicum said:


> Rien ne me vient à l’esprit ?
> 
> Le dictionnaire étymologique Italien peut être utile quand le préfixe est significatif car il retrouve l’environnement lexicographique du terme, même si le terme recherché n’existe pas :
> _Blenorrea :_
> http://www.etimo.it/?term=blenorrea&find=Cerca
> _Blenorragia_
> http://www.etimo.it/?term=blenorragia&find=Cerca
> _Géranie: _greco: gerôn : geronte
> http://www.etimo.it/?term=geronte&find=Cerca
> _Sebarnie_ : Du latin _sebaceus_ (« suiffeux ») de _sebum_ (« suif » → voir _sébum_).
> http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/s%C3%A9bac%C3%A9
> http://www.etimo.it/?term=sebaceo&find=Cerca


 Oui, tu as raison, il est utile de rechercher l'étymologie.
Entre temps j'ai pensé que *cherêve* est lié à *rêve. *Peut-etre *chêne* +*rêve*


----------



## chlapec

bégamin: bégonia + gamin?


----------



## simenon

chlapec said:


> bégamin: bégonia + gamin?


Sì mi sembra una buona idea. O anche "beau gamin".
E per *cherêve* viene anche da pensare a _*je*_ *rêve.*

Vi riporto tutta la lista delle piante con i vostri suggerimenti messi insieme:

*Sarvanne: *savane, Sarvanne : libero, selvatico, indomito, selvaggio
*Pampre* : pampanuto, pampinuto, folto, fronzuto, fogliuto, frondoso / *pamporcino :*Cyclamen hederifolium (botanica)
*L’intolaire*_ : l’intolérance + _calcéolaire
_La *lettrisque* :lettres+lentisque /l’Etrusque_
*Frèneçon* : frêne + charançon/_ séneçon/__ frene = frassino/: la frénésie_
*Mille-voultes* : mille feuilles, millepertuis /_ les mille visages, les mille facettes, les mille voltes faces_
*S**ébarnie roussâtre** = *latin _sebaceus_
*Rouève*_: rouerie, roué_
*mellâtre* : mellifère + suffixe –âtre
*friselée*: frisée (insalata riccia)_/_*friso**lée= accartocciamento/ friselis= fruscio*
*géranie* : géranium + ie/ gerôn : geronte
*blenne* : blennoragie, blé, -bleno (muco, pus)
*Chabouin* =chardon ? Charme + foin, sainfoin
*Carpiaire des boues*
*écheville* : échenille + écheveau
*Golpille* : golpe /camomille + chenille+charmille+jonquille+lentille+myrtille+vanille + goupille
*cassiris* : cassis+iris
*troussequaine** trousse* : mousse/ la terminaison _-aine_ est fréquente pour les plantes, _troussequin, trusquin_ et _trusquiner_
*cherêve* : chêne + chenevis+ rêve/je reve
*muy* : muguet + gui
*le souffre-cueille* : chèvre-feuille
*bégamin* : begonia jasmin/begonia+gamin/beau gamin
*bouterette* : pâquerette + bouton d'or
_la *flamboise*=la framboise + flamme_
*grenièvre*_ = genievre +grenade_
*mouillet* : mousse + muguet/mouillet: mouillé + oeillet


----------



## simenon

Per *troussequaine *j'ai trouvé aussi: _troussequin, trusquin_ et _trusquiner, _mais je ne vois pas le rapport de ces mots avec mon texte.


----------



## Corsicum

simenon said:


> Per *troussequaine *j'ai trouvé aussi: _troussequin, trusquin_ et _trusquiner, _mais je ne vois pas le rapport de ces mots avec mon texte.


Ce sera difficile de trouver mieux que _troussequin_ , pourquoi ne pas considérer que c’est de la végétation en petits paquets, bottes ? .Ou alors la forme des feuilles serait ressemblante à celle du _troussequin _de la selle ?    
Troussequin
Le _troussequin_ aurait alors d'abord été un petit paquet de bagages attaché derrière la selle
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/troussequin
http://ecuries-du-bonheur.com/i/selle.gif
Trousse : Synon. _botte, faisceau_. _Trousse d'herbes, de chaume_
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/trousse


----------

